# Problem mit Clean 3.0



## viki2705 (31. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

da wir beschlossen haben, unsere LP-Sammlung zu digitalisieren, haben wir uns Steinbergs Clean 3.0 zugelegt. 
Eigentlich finde ich diese Software Steinberg Clean 3.0 gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber irgendwie tut sie nicht das, was sie sollte. Bevor ich den Standort meines PC verlagere, wollte ich Clean 3.0 mal testen. Dazu habe ich eine CD mit Windows "CD Wiedergabe" abspielen lassen und mit Clean aufgenommen. Nach ungefähr 3 Minuten Spieldauer habe ich die Aufnahme unterbrochen, um mir das Aufgenommene anzuhören. Als ich dann auf diesen Titel in der Titelliste klickte, kam eine Meldung, dass die Aufnahme weniger als 7 Sekunden betrage und daher gelöscht werde. Diese Meldung habe ich in über 95% der Versuche erhalten. In den anderen 5% wurde die Aufnahme nicht am Anfang des Liedes begonnen, sondern irgendwann mal zwischendurch.

Liegt es an meinem PC oder an meinem OS (Win98)? Oder ist es gar ein Programmfehler?


----------



## BubiBohnensack (5. Juni 2002)

Ein Programmfehler ist es nicht!

Ich habe mir auch mla zum Ausprobieren Clean 3 runtergeladen (danach aber wieder gelöscht) und hatte genau das gleiche Problem.
Wenn du das Original hast, schau mal im Handbuch nach, wie das genau geht.

Programmfehler nicht weil dieses Programm in der 3. Generation von Steinberg keine Fehler in der Grundfunktion mehr haben kann.


----------

